

Early Interview with Mark Zuckerberg (2005) - olivercameron
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--APdD6vejI

======
Emore
"-So, where are you taking Facebook at this point? Are you going to expand to
those other schools that you're not at? And then, what?"

"-I mean, there doesn't necessarily have to be more. Like, a lot of people are
focused on taking over the world ... part of making a difference and making
something cool is focusing intensely."

Whoa. Sean Parker really changed him. Joking aside, I wonder at what point MZ
started to considering taking over the world for real.

------
sparkygoblue
His description of what he wants "The Facebook" to be seems so limited at this
point. He really doesn't have a clue what he's stumbled into...

